# Will new WH rulebook fix tiers?



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the real reason my gaming friends and i have stayed away from wh, the tiers. Does anyone who has read, will read, or is reading the new book think this will fix OPness of armies and the saddness of the ogre kingdoms? :santa:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

It won't fix the tier system for good but it will certainly make them a lot better than before. We are no longer going to see small elite armies with kick ass heroes because infantry are going to be the new focus of the game

Skar


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well ogres get their ranks fixed, get huge numbers of attacks, will work in units larger then 3, can get slaughtermasters at ~2k, can choose from the new common magical items (useful banners, OMG!!) but will always be striking pretty much everything and anything last... so I think that ogre's buffs are going to be all important just to survive long enough to manage to get in their attacks.
The biggest 'howevers' in there though are that ogres will almost never ignore ranks and will almost never fight anything that isnt stubborn- basically ogres are going to have to kill their way through entire units- I really cant decide if this will be a good thing or a bad thing... Im going to have to playtest with them to see.

Personally I have the sneaky suspition that I may well just keep playing 7th... 8th is quite fun, but its in the same vein as 40k- a quick game you dont need to think about too much, but lacks the depth that 7th has.


----------

